# Towing My 25 Rss



## OBOregon (Jan 27, 2007)

We bought our 25 RSS back in April 2006 and love it. I am using a 2005 Toyota 4 Runner V8 and have had no issues with towing. I have noticed several rigs where the trailer is more level, front to rear, than how mine is set up. In other words, the front seems to be lower and not level. If I were to raise my tounge up so once I am hooked up the trailer is more level....would that benefit me in any way?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OBOregon said:


> We bought our 25 RSS back in April 2006 and love it. I am using a 2005 Toyota 4 Runner V8 and have had no issues with towing. I have noticed several rigs where the trailer is more level, front to rear, than how mine is set up. In other words, the front seems to be lower and not level. If I were to raise my tounge up so once I am hooked up the trailer is more level....would that benefit me in any way?


Hey there and welcome, from another 25RSS/'05 4Runner family. We had the same problem initially - it was all in the off-set hitch. We were, in fact, bottoming out occassionally on inclines (driveways, etc.) and on bumpy off-roads. We exchanged that 'off-set' for a shallower off-set from Toyota and it works like a charm!!! Glad to hear your towing experience has been good as, TECHNICALLY, the 4R is a bit short for the length of the TT. It's for that reason that, before we had towed anything anywhere, we got the Hensley Hitch (and never looked back!)

Welcome to the Tribe!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey OBOregon!

Yes you should try to make your setup level. You also need to make sure you the tongue weght of the trailer (not advertised weight) and where your weight is loaded. Example: how many passangers? What is the cargo in the 4 Runner? What are you carring in the Outback and where is it located?

I really feel your are pushing it with a 4 Runner towing a 25rss. Even with a Hensley.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just noticed the "Go Beavs" in your sig file. You just moved WAY up in my book!

GO BEAVS!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Truck AND trailer should be level when towing............

Sounds like you need to play with the weight bar settings and hitch placement a little.


----------



## nick and kim (Oct 6, 2006)

We are also 25RSS with 4 Runner. Only issue was some porposing when we first got the TT. Once we increased the tongue heigth through the WD chains on the hitch, it stopped. On the first trip the DW almost got sick and thought we would have problems. Not any more.

Nick


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

OBOregon,

Do you have weight distribution, and sway control? You don't say. You do need both plus a brake controller, Prodigy is the best. The best weight distribution/sway clontrol is the Hensley Arrow. However due to the high price of the Hensley, most of us use either the E-qualizer, or Reese. We have the e-qualizer.

We started with a light duty Ford 250, our dealer said we did not neet any w/d or sway control. WRONG! We got the e-qualizer, set it up ourselves. Were even still talking when we were done.

Also, as mentioned, make sure you are not overloading the towing capacaties of your 4-Runner. Look at the total weights it is designed to handle. We want you around to use your Outback.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Level is best. The lower the front is the more weight you are putting on the tongue. IMHO the best means for leveling is to get the ball height as close as possible and not to do it all by cranking up the bars. I say this because of some an experience I had where on wet roads I could easily spin the rear tires on my TV when the bars were used to achieve ride height. That was scary!
Bob


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

OBOregon,

I know in the equalizer they had a "set-in Height adjustment" . What that means is that the ball on the hitch head should be higher then the trailer ball (@23") when they aren't hitched up. I think equalizers spec called for 1/2" for every 100 pounds of hitch weight for a 1/2 ton truck.

Therefore I believe you will have to "flip " your shank to achieve this. BTW it is critical that you try and get this done the best you can other wise you will have to load the hell out of your WD bars to get a decent weight transfer. I myself doubt you could get it perfect on a 4Runner since it is likely softer then a normal a 1/2 ton vehicle but close is better then real far away.

Mike C


----------

